# Hi!



## rncopper (Dec 3, 2007)

I am a middle-aged female who wishes when I went to school, females could have taken woodshop/metalshop/etc. LOL

I have a 105 yo house which I decided I will renovate as much as I can by myself. I am starting on the bathroom. Several problems are apparent (sloping floor, old electrical outlets, etc. But I am confident I can do most - if not all - by myself.

So far, walls have come down (and I made sure they were non-bearing!!). I hope to get some good info here (and other places). Here are some pics of what I have done so far: the first pic is my start of taking down the sheetrock (I had "redone" by bathroom about 3 years ago) and the last 2 are of the progress to date.


----------



## rncopper (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thanks, Kelly*

Things have been going well, though every time I look at my "project" I decide to do something more.

Here is an updated picture. The floor is to the subfloor, toilet and sink out, almost all the drywall gone.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## rncopper (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wanted to up-date my progress:

The 2 walls from the jutted-in closet are gone. I ended up deciding to completely tear up the floor to the joists. I sistered the joists and have put down a new subfloor (except under the tub). 

I just finished removing the bathtub and now realize I will need to remove the "wall" that has the bathtub plumbing. Since the original subfloor was really rotten, I will be leveling/sistering those joists and laying down the subfloor for under the tub.

I have done everything myself except removing the tub and bringing up the subfloor material to the bathroom (up from the ground floor to the bathroom).

I truly wish to thank everyone here helping do this remodel project!!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Wow...looks like a big project! Keep the pics coming!


----------

